

Jimmy Wales- Chrome Extension - topherjaynes
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/idkjdjficifbfjjkdkiimioljbloddpl#

======
topherjaynes
I'd be interested to see the conversion rate from this extension. I wonder if
there are any other extensions out there that sneakily do this? Maybe replace
advertising on pages with different ads: think replace a coke ad with a pepsi
ad.

Edit: I'm pretty sure this is spam since this isn't directly from Wikipedia--
the dev company's site is in Japanese-- but it's still raising some
interesting ideas in online advertising or spam.

~~~
ig1
<http://browsarity.com/> (YC W10)

------
joakin
Lol I cant stop laughting xD Specially from the Apple website screenshot

Beautiful extension

------
yread
This has been already posted, flagged and killed today

~~~
topherjaynes
Any reason why or are you just stating the obvious?

